

Security is Privacy (Felix "FX" Lindner) - BogdanCalin
http://echo360.rub.de:8080/ess/echo/presentation/2c18af69-b965-48a1-a0e4-8f2d11d11485

======
mooism2
(Video is 70 minutes long.)

